# Are your Chis lickers?



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Our GD very rarely gives kisses, Just wondering how kissy your Chis are?:daisy:






x


----------



## FlaHuahua (Jan 10, 2014)

Yes he loves giving doggie kisses, but I don't really like having my mouth licked by him. I turn my face away so I kind of discourage it, but sometimes I ask for it and put my face near his and he doesn't want to kiss. 

He did kiss a little kid at the dog park today.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Prince is my licker....licks me, the area rugs, Sapphiire's ears and face.....the others are not the licker he is although all three will lick your nose if they are close to your face.


----------



## Lilys Mum (Sep 25, 2013)

My Lily cannot get enough of it, she trys to lick me whenever we are close. Face, hands, ears, whatever she can get her tongue on!


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Pippa sure is!! Gypsy never was much of one though.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

My Lilo is not a licker at all and never ever gives kisses, but she gives hugs instead which I think is the cutest thing ever. 

Most chis I've known lick a lot though. My previous chi Coco constantly gave kisses, so does my mum's chi and the new chi we recently adopted is an obsessive licker. We've been working on making him calm down as it was a bit too much at first. lol


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

Shizzy gives kisses on command and if you give her permission, on the cheek and chin and stops when you tell her to. Molly however wants to kiss ALL THE TIME, and is particularly crazy about licking one's mouth area, and will paw your face if you turn your face away. A habit that I'm trying to get rid of.


----------



## Flea (Dec 7, 2013)

Non-stop. But his teeth are coming through and he got over excited earlier and caught my nose in the process. Now got a lump on the end of it


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Angel is! But I discourage it, so he doesn't lick me much at all. He will lick my oldest grandson and hubby! Hehe


----------



## imginbug (Feb 2, 2014)

Jack is such a licker. Always has been. He loves giving kisses


----------



## Habbysmama (Dec 28, 2013)

Habby is a big licker, I don't mind I just hate when he tries to lick up my nose.


----------



## opezi (Jan 6, 2014)

Mia is horrible with licking! She constantly wants to lick your face and if not your face, then your hands and arms. She will try to hold me face down with her little paws when I'm in bed. It's annoying, I try to discourage it. She will lick for a few minutes straight.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby is a licker. He loves licking basically anything, especially faces and feet lol. He's so excited when my sister plays with him, because she lets him lick her face (I don't let him lick my face ever!). My moms chi Rocky was never a licker at all. Since I've been living with them again, he's definitely picked up the licking habit. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Javier'sMommy (Jan 20, 2013)

Javier isn't much of a licker but will give kisses if asked. Although, if I don't wear socks, Javier will lick my toes & in between them, creeps me out. Francesca on the other hand, is most definitely a licker. She will lick anything & everything & she has great aim & timing. Always manages to get her tongue in my mouth or up my nose. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

every....time...i lie down....kc is all over my face

lol here's a sample


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Adam, Alfie and Hannah love to give kisses and will drown me in dog spit at the slightest encouragement. Heidi though is in a different class! She is one of those obssessive lickers who will lick faces, hands, feet, floors, shoes, dogs, cats, walls, furniture, etc (she even coughed up a hairball once!!).


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

I thought it was only me!!! Arnie does NOT stop licking us. It's constant


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SWHouston (Aug 23, 2013)

Navi is a moderate kisser (likes to kiss me on my nose), but, she can't stand one of my other guys scent on my hands. She will lick every crack and cranny to get them "clean" where I can pet her. I'm certain that She would prefer I just didn't pet anyone else but her. She's sorta bossy (HA is that an understatement) !


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

Ponyo just started licking me. She will lick-lick-lick my hand, but only a few sneak kisses on my face...

.... but she just started doing this thing where she smells my eye for a really long time, then licks that...


----------



## sandy77d (May 24, 2013)

Teddy loves to lick everyone! He gives kisses and licks toes. He especially loves to lick me after I come home from a run. I guess he likes sweat. 

Bandit likes to lick, but not as much as Teddy. He will give one kiss then stop. 

My 8 year old daughters LOVE the puppy kisses. They were playing Truth or Dare last night and one daughter dared her sister to let Teddy lick her toes for 1 minute.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Mine licks me constantly. He even tries to put his tongue in my mouth if I am not looking. Weird!

I love him though.


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

I can now answer my own post lol.
Teddy is a huge licker, he makes me laugh and when I laugh he does it all the more 


x


----------



## Betttalive (Jul 10, 2013)

*Stella is a lover!*

My chihuahua Stella absolutely loves giving kisses! She knows to give them only on command and when to stop EXCEPT when my fiance and I are kissing, in which case she will hear one smooch and nothing can stop her from getting between our faces and kissing both of us at the same time! 

She knows exactly the sound of us kissing or making out and can be dead asleep or in an entierly different part of the house and the instant she hears us she is right there, sticking her little head and tongue in the middle of us. 

It's really funny and quite sweet. I don't know why she is so obsessed with having to be between us and give us both kisses at the same time but I know whenever we are away for a day or two that my fiance and I can't help but miss her when we kiss and she's not there.


----------



## YardenUK (Feb 7, 2014)

All 7 (soon to be 8!), of ours love to lick and really respond to the simple words "Can I have a KISS". 

Neither my partner or I mind if they our mouth, cheeks, ears, nose, arms. Really isn't an issue for us. With each other I notice they all love to lick each other externally behind the ears


----------



## shelmstr1 (Jan 29, 2014)

My pups lick non stop. They have tongues like lizards and always manage to get in my mouth and up my nose. Gross! Lol


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

shelmstr1 said:


> My pups lick non stop. They have tongues like lizards and always manage to get in my mouth and up my nose. Gross! Lol



The tongues like lizards comment is hilarious. And lizard tongue is what my bf calls my dog Braxton. She is super quick with that tongue of hers. All of mine are ridiculous lickers except for my boy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

When I get home from work, he tries to lick face, nose, ears and when I scoop him out of his crate in the early morning for a snuggle. The rest of the day, not much.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

That's funny! I seem notice that my girls are lickers more so than my boy. And the girls are constantly cleaning him and sometimes one another's ears, eyes.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Triciad (Dec 24, 2012)

All of mine are kickers but my 2 boys love to go for my mouth more so than the girls
My only concern is that I feed raw so I try to discourage face kisses
Any other raw feeders concerned about that?



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pixiebeans (Dec 11, 2013)

Beans loves to give kisses. In fact I warn people that is his only bad habit... trying to lick you in the mouth. He is very cuddly and loves receiving snuggles and kisses.
Pixie is 10 and had a hard life somewhere. She gives an occasional shy kiss but mostly likes to obsessively lick your hand. Unlike beans she uncomfortable being hugged and kissed back. She is trusting us more and more but I dont know if she will ever be as relaxed as beans.


----------



## joshall (Oct 13, 2013)

Is it hygienic to let dogs lick our face an lips? Mines are lickers but I wash my face and rinse my mouth everytime after being licked.


----------



## NinaN (May 13, 2013)

@joshall
Dog saliva is antiseptic so it's not as bad as some say. That's the reason why dogs would lick their wounds. But I'd rather wash myself as you do. I know where this little pink tongue ALSO goes... :/

Pixie never licks (expcept I held something edible) she only smells my nose and my eyes. It's so funny when she stretches her neck to sniff other people's faces and they turn away. I get a very disbelieving look if I tell them Pixie doesn't lick. 
Does anyone know what it means if a dog sniffs your eye? I use eye make up so at first I thought it was the smell of the cosmetics but she does it with my boyfriend, too. I know for sure he doesn't use any make up...


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

Our old gal Luna 16 yrs old now blind and with cancer shes a BIG time face licker, Muffin she only is a face licker if she needs to go out potty and we are busy doing something or watching TV she will come up and tell you LETS GO. LOL! Our newest rescue Deja is a very sweet little girl and she is blossoming nicely and last night we found out shes a happy go lucky face licker.


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

Cuddles is crazy about kisses. When she's in the mood, she'll lick and lick and then lick some more. She's very lucky I'm okay with her licking so much. Except when she sticks her tongue in my mouth. I'm not okay with that. lol

She does this to everyone, sometimes even the cats. I think she's learning to calm down a little with the cats, though.


----------



## KimmieNH (Nov 7, 2013)

Emmy suffocates me with kisses and she tries to get me on the lips over and over so I can't breath lol but I love it so cute. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Most of my Chi's love to give kisses; but Kahlua especially is a licker!! Every night she will crawl under the blanket and groom my ankle until she falls asleep resting her head on my foot. It's a bit odd but I wouldn't change the ritual for the world lol; she's done it every night for over 4 years. =)


----------



## NinaN (May 13, 2013)

Oh, dear. I'm under the impression that my dog is not normal for being a non-licker! Are there chis out there who don't lick? Please post! I feel like a I have a weird version of a Chi. LOL


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Teddy is a real licker, he licks everyone, one of his tricks is to get his tongue right up your nostril LOL Gross but funny! 


x


----------



## XMyloChihuahuaX (Jan 7, 2014)

NinaN said:


> Oh, dear. I'm under the impression that my dog is not normal for being a non-licker! Are there chis out there who don't lick? Please post! I feel like a I have a weird version of a Chi. LOL



Mylo only licks occasionally when he feels like it but is still extremely affectionate. If you put your hand in front of him he will lick it but he rarely just comes and licks you unless of course you have something yummy smelling in your hand. So don't worry you are not alone 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

Reggie gives lots of kisses & sometimes will lick my arm...
Princess however licks everything,including the sofa?!😳


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Lickers*

 I love that most of these little guys are funny lickers



x


----------



## dallasm78 (Mar 1, 2014)

my paige is a obsessive licker as well. By reading the last few posts on here I can see now it is a Chihuahua trait I think. lol.


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

Bailey will lick my hand when she's sitting on my lap and then go to sleep...


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

In the wee hours of the morning, I lift Mickey out of his crate and let him snuggle with us until time for me to get up. He will usually lick my knees (of all things) for about 5 min. then he drops off to sleep. hehe I like to think it's his way of telling us he loves us.


----------



## jennifer Oaks (Jul 7, 2013)

I have one that is a hard-core licker she truly gets carried away and came close to giving me a bath! And the moment I get her to stop I had to go and get myself freshen up again. Now I have to train her not to do that anymore while letting her know that is still love her, lol.
All in all, I say do not let your chi lick you on the face or hands. You must train them to stop that as soon as you train them even so it tickles but you will get tired of it in the long run.


----------

